# Install question: Sound deading & Carpet Pad. Who's on top?



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Hello all,  

I have done a complete search about installing carpet, however it did not answer my question. I want to replace my interior carpet and also lay down some Second Skin mat. so here is my question, if I lay down the Second Skin do I top the mat off with carpet pad then carpet, or do I mat and lay the carpet on top of the mat? 

to break if down a little further would the correct layer setup be:

Carpet
pad
mat
bare metal

or

Carpet
mat
bare metal

Thanks to everyone for their responds.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

most of that sound deadening stuff is meant for spray on bare metal...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You'll find better answers in the Audio section.

Moved!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well, do you want a pad?

It would make it a little softer, easier on your feet
I would put a pad down before the carpet, that's how it is stock


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

The pad will not affect the mat but will give you a little more cushion under the carpet.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

Russia said:


> The pad will not affect the mat but will give you a little more cushion under the carpet.



My carpet had pad already built in. 

What Russia said! The pad is more for cushion, the mat it to dampen vibration/noise. 

You could be silly like me and VB-1 the under belly of your ride. :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------

